# Piper/Ryken in Boston



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a heads up

If you live near Boston Mass,there are two wonderul preacher/teachers coming to Park Street church on the common,I am sooo excited

March 5th Philip Ryken from Philly (phenomenal teacher from a great church)

April 19th John Piper from Bethlehem Baptist (amazing teacher)

Grace and Peace


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 15, 2009)

Service times for Dr.Piper are 8:30,11 am and 4 and 6 pm.

This is a dream come true and I am so excited to hear Dr. Piper preach!

-----Added 4/15/2009 at 09:35:08 EST-----

Park Street Church: Guest Speaker Series


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 15, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> This is a dream come true and I am so excited to hear Dr. Piper preach!



Brother, he's just a mere mortal like you and me. Well, like you anyways.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 16, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> > This is a dream come true and I am so excited to hear Dr. Piper preach!
> ...



Thnak you for the correction Brother,You are correct,However I am still thrilled to hear Him speak as I am anytime I get to hear God's Word faithfully preached


----------

